# Still miss that big boy



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

We lost our big guy, Lugar, in February 2009. He was such a wonderful dog; a big cuddly bear.

Here is a photo of him while we were living in Hawaii. He really disliked that climate. Too hot for a 100# pup. We ended up moving to Upstate NY where we were greeted with sub-zero temps and 106 inches of snow that first year back to the mainland. My DH and I were wondering "what the heck did we just do????" But when we noticed that Lugar turned 4 years younger in spirit in that snow, we knew we made a good choice. (I think )


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a handsome boy! I'm glad he got to play in the snow again


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He sure was a handsome guy! And what a soulful gaze. He was lucky to have such caring owners who did so much for him. And it sounds like you were very lucky too, to have him in your life.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, he was a handsome big boy. I'm so sorry that you lost him.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss! He was so handsome, and what a soul!! You've been greatly blessed with him!! Tanya


----------

